# My OWGR System



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are my top rated golfers so far in 2012. (1.) Rock 64.7 (2.) Snedeker 54.3; (3.) Wilson 46.9; (4.) Stricker 39.4; (5.) McIlroy 34.8; (6.) Laird 26.7. (7.) Goosen 25.9. 

I am thinking my parameters for this list will be just three ideas. (1.) the players listed need to be in the Top 50 in the OWGR. (2.) I eventually want cull it down to a cut of 20 points behind the leader. (3.) I am also thinking a top 5 list is adequate, with honorable mentions. Much like Laird, and Goosen above. 

Of course Rock is not in the real OWGR top 50 yet. For you Tiger Woods fans, he is down the line at 18.1. I did not check that deep into the numbers, but he'd probably make my top 10 list. McDowell has the same number.

It's a new year. What the players did 2010, and 2011 is ancient history, and has no value as to how they are playing right now. Maybe to their sponsors, and fans, past accomplishments are important. Not to me. Kind of goes along with my "the older I get, the better I was" theory. 

I will try to do this at the end of each month. Obviously my top players list will change on a monthly basis. My January list is mostly made up of tournament winners. However, at the end of December 2012, my top players will be close the official rankings I would suspect. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's my February installment on "My OWGR System". Remember this list is based on 2012 tournaments only. Last year's play, and beyond is long gone. It's a "what have you done lately" world we now live in. :laugh: 
1. B. Haas------80.75
2. P. Mickleson-71.35
3. P. Lawrie----60.73
4. B. Snedeker--59.96 
5. M. Wilson----50.8
6. R. McIlroy---44.16
7. S. Stricker--39.41

As you can see from last month's rankings, Rock, and Goosen are no longer on my top 7 list. They have been replaced by Haas, and Mickleson. I expect this list to change again next week after the match play thing at Dove Mountain concludes this week end.


----------

